# Baitcasting Recommendation for Pike Reel



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

Anyone have any recommendations on a baitcasting reel for pike? I am looking to get a new setup this winter.

Also what situations would a baitcasting setup be preferred over spinning.

Thanks


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

danielwebster said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on a baitcasting reel for pike? I am looking to get a new setup this winter.
> 
> Also what situations would a baitcasting setup be preferred over spinning.
> 
> Thanks


Id imagine any MH or heavy rod with a mod-fast tip, just about any quality casting reel will do, depends on your personal brand preferences, there are some larger capcity reels on the market if thats what your lookin for.
As for why casting id say again depends on your skill level and what your doing, if just chunking bobbers and sucker minnows then a spin rig works fine, but if your casting spinnerbaits or plug's and cranks then baitcastign rigs rule in that they are easier to use and dont twist the line!
Others will chime in but thats the facts as I see it!

BD


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Big round swedish made abu reels. C5s or C8s or whatever they are calling them these days. 6 and half foot med heavy or heavy baitcast rod. Rig it with a braid for heavy spinnerbaits, plugs, ect.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

HoytRLWinstonGuy said:


> Big round swedish made abu reels. C5s or C8s or whatever they are calling them these days. 6 and half foot med heavy or heavy baitcast rod. Rig it with a braid for heavy spinnerbaits, plugs, ect.


 

Minus the braid, I had reduced catch rates with the braids, maybe with the newer 100% round & clear types that has changed.


----------



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I think I will pick up an Abu before spring time.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

HoytRLWinstonGuy said:


> Big round swedish made abu reels. C5s or C8s or whatever they are calling them these days. 6 and half foot med heavy or heavy baitcast rod. Rig it with a braid for heavy spinnerbaits, plugs, ect.


The Quantum Classic MG is a larger capacity reel, used 1 when I lived in SoCal fishing harbors from the rocks, I could cast that 2oz. pyramid weight and anchovie close to 100 yds!
With a 3-4 oz. spoon id get well over 100 yds. The only guys casting farther had giant spin reel rigs and 12-14 ft rods!

BD


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

bassdisaster said:


> The Quantum Classic MG is a larger capacity reel, used 1 when I lived in SoCal fishing harbors from the rocks, I could cast that 2oz. pyramid weight and anchovie close to 100 yds!
> With a 3-4 oz. spoon id get well over 100 yds. The only guys casting farther had giant spin reel rigs and 12-14 ft rods!
> 
> BD


http://www.google.com/search?q=worl...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7_____en

What kind of spoon?...


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

METTLEFISH said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=worl...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7_____en
> 
> What kind of spoon?...


They call them spoons but they are basically chromed chunks of steel with tripple hooks!
Ive seen Surf casters toss them bait's long distances like 200+yds, I thought 100 yds was far untill I watched those guys!
They were using rods with real long skinny handles, some looked to be 14-16 ft long, had huge capacity spinning reels on them, the dang bait would dissapear out of sight!

BD


----------



## Naden fourteen (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't have dedicated pike rods, as mine do double duty as catfish rigs as well. However, that being said, I'll tell ya what I do. I don't use expensive equipment, so if something happens to it, it's no big deal. For rods, I like the 9.5' Daiwa wilderness downrigger rods. For cut bait and dead bait I use Daiwa sweepfire 4050R spinning reels spooled with 15# stren with sinker slides above the snap swivels. 2 Oz teardrop sinkers and 3'-4' leaders (30# braided dacron for cats, or dacron/steel for pike&cats both). 

For live bait I use the same type rod with a Penn 209 spooled with 30# braided dacron with the same sinker slide (3 Oz sinker on this setup) above the snap swivel setup. I make my leaders of the same line with barrel swivels at each end and a snap swivel in the middle. Attach one end to my line, bobber at the other end and steel leader and bait in the middle. I then can cast out and leave the spool lever in freespool, and set the clicker. The baitfish can't pull line against the clicker, so it stays right where I put it, but a pike or catfish has no trouble being able to run with it, and the clicker gives a satisfying buzz. I love that rig.

My trolling rigs are a pair of old Browning Silaflex 8' with Diawa sweepfire 3550Rs spooled with 12# stren.

I believe in KISS. Some of these rigs have been with me over 20 years and still do a fine job.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

danielwebster said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on a baitcasting reel for pike? I am looking to get a new setup this winter.
> 
> Also what situations would a baitcasting setup be preferred over spinning.
> 
> Thanks


 abu garcia black max reels are good 

as for situations try throwing spinners spoons on a bait caster verses frogs topwaters on a spinning reel that don't twist line as much. like line twist trying to minimize it.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

bassdisaster said:


> They call them spoons but they are basically chromed chunks of steel with tripple hooks!
> Ive seen Surf casters toss them bait's long distances like 200+yds, I thought 100 yds was far untill I watched those guys!
> They were using rods with real long skinny handles, some looked to be 14-16 ft long, had huge capacity spinning reels on them, the dang bait would dissapear out of sight!
> 
> BD


 Just wondering, my family owns a Spoon Co., and throwing a spoon over 300' is quite the accomplishment! thanks for the reply!...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

bassdisaster said:


> Id imagine any MH or heavy rod with a mod-fast tip, just about any quality casting reel will do, depends on your personal brand preferences, there are some larger capcity reels on the market if thats what your lookin for.
> As for why casting id say again depends on your skill level and what your doing, if just chunking bobbers and sucker minnows then a spin rig works fine, but if your casting spinnerbaits or plug's and cranks then baitcastign rigs rule in that they are easier to use and dont twist the line!
> Others will chime in but thats the facts as I see it!
> 
> BD


 
i have used med action casting rods for pike to med hvy rods on st clair for pike as for spinning i used med heavy to fish pike and liked spinning rods bette.r i am used to ulgy sticks and the med spinning 7 foot was to light and the heavy was to stiff for spinning. usaly were casting jsm's or johnson silver minows with a spinning stipfrom uncle joshes pork bait on it and any thing we can find that is weed less. like frogs mice.


----------

